# My first three refined gold buttons.



## Aeon13 (May 14, 2016)

Good day to all!

First, I would like to thank this forum and all of the members. If it were not for you, I was not able to make these buttons.

Still have tons to read here and continue to learn.

Fell free to criticize or comment. I will surely take those in a positive way.

These buttons are refined by inquartation method only.

More power guys!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 14, 2016)

They are beautiful.

The color in the first ones pipe in incredibly rich and gorgeous.

Thank you for sharing!

Weights on them?


----------



## maynman1751 (May 14, 2016)

Sweeeetttt looking buttons! Good job. 8)


----------



## Aeon13 (May 15, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> They are beautiful.
> 
> The color in the first ones pipe in incredibly rich and gorgeous.
> 
> ...



thanks topher. 

Yep the top button is my latest one and it has the highest purity. The buttons below are refined but I had some mistakes in the inquartation process.

I hope to improve my technique. Must read to learn more.

For the weights:
Top: 36.6 grams
mid: 86.4 grams
Bottom: 76.5 grams

thanks again guys.

Much thanks to this forum.


----------



## Aeon13 (May 15, 2016)

maynman1751 said:


> Sweeeetttt looking buttons! Good job. 8)



Thanks maynman! Looking forward to make more. There is something about gold specially when molten. Its addicting to watch this metal while molten.


----------



## kurtak (May 15, 2016)

Aeon13 said:


> For the weights:
> Top: 36.6 grams
> mid: 86.4 grams
> Bottom: 76.5 grams
> ...



6.41 OZT --- nice - very nice :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Aeon13 (May 15, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Aeon13 said:
> 
> 
> > For the weights:
> ...



thanks sir Kurt. I can remember that you are one of the first members to help me here on my questions (ore processing topic). Thanks for your informative answers. 

If it were not for guys like you I will not be able to make these buttons. Even if I did not directly ask the questions about refining, your answers on other members topics guided me through this.

thank you again.


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2016)

Nice results there Aeon. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## Aeon13 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks jon! 

Here is another which I just did today. Weighs 33.6 grams.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 16, 2016)

The last one is great!

The earlier three all have a haziness and especially the third one shows some signs of oxides on top, but the last one is perfect! Mirror finish!

8) 

Göran


----------



## Aeon13 (May 16, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> The last one is great!
> 
> The earlier three all have a haziness and especially the third one shows some signs of oxides on top, but the last one is perfect! Mirror finish!
> 
> ...



Thanks Goran! Yes you're right, as I continue doing this I am learning new things. I don't have the best equipments and needs to improvise on some things. I hope to learn more by reading here on the forum. 

Thanks again.


----------



## autumnwillow (May 16, 2016)

Well done Mohammed!

I see silver nitrates in your hand, they are okay as long as you do not get the stains every day. If you do plan on doing these everyday and you get the same amount of stains everyday I believe you would end up with a liver damage. Gloves are cheap and they are worth the investment.

Have fun in refining!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 16, 2016)

Wow.

That recent one is stunning!


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2016)

All in the washing!


----------



## Aeon13 (May 16, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Well done Mohammed!
> 
> I see silver nitrates in your hand, they are okay as long as you do not get the stains every day. If you do plan on doing these everyday and you get the same amount of stains everyday I believe you would end up with a liver damage. Gloves are cheap and they are worth the investment.
> 
> Have fun in refining!



Thanks Marvel!yep.those stains are from my silver recovery. Its really hard to remove. Do you have any idea how? I have gloves here but i got these stains from stirring the silver nitrate using a gloss rod which has some silver nitrate. I was not able to put gloves.

Thanks


Edit: spelling


----------



## Aeon13 (May 16, 2016)

> Wow.
> 
> That recent one is stunning!



Thanks again Topher!




> All in the washing!



Do you mean the washing with water sir Lou?

Thanks


----------



## autumnwillow (May 17, 2016)

Aeon13 said:


> autumnwillow said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Mohammed!
> ...



It happened to me by accident, I washed a 3 percent H202 container with my bare hands with silver nitrate stain, the stain was removed but was replaced with H202 stain but the H202 disappeared after four hours along with the silver nitrate stain.

Now I don't suggest you doing the same thing and experimenting with your body. Not worth the try, just let it be and it will go away in time.


----------



## kurtak (May 17, 2016)

Seems like no matter how careful I am I always end up getting a little silver nitrate on me when working with silver nitrate solution :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (May 17, 2016)

Aeon13 said:


> thanks sir Kurt. I can remember that you are one of the first members to help me here on my questions (ore processing topic). Thanks for your informative answers.



Mohammed

Per the underlined above - I assume you are taking about this thread :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=23120&hilit=cyanide#p242795

How is that project going for your uncle :?: 

That was a really good thread & we have you to thank for starting it :!: 

Thanks to Deano & Reno Chris answering your question a lot of good info came out of that thread which would not have happened if you had not started the thread 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Aeon13 (May 17, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Aeon13 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks sir Kurt. I can remember that you are one of the first members to help me here on my questions (ore processing topic). Thanks for your informative answers.
> ...



Yep sir Kurt that was what I was talking about. It was my first topic here. I shared all that sir Deano and sir Reno posted there. my uncle made adjustments and resulted with a better process.

I can't really take the credit sir Kurt. It belongs to you guys who posted and shared their knowledge. Priceless.

As for the silver nitrate, it takes a long time for it to fade. :shock: 

But I guess almost all members who tried refining here faced this stain problem. I have gloves but I did not put it on while I moved the copper suspended on the silver nitrate. It's too late that I realized there are some on my stirring rod. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aeon13 (May 17, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> Aeon13 said:
> 
> 
> > autumnwillow said:
> ...



Thanks for the share sir Marvel! Then I'll just wait for it to fade, hoping not to add other stains. :mrgreen:


----------

